# If You Ever Thought U Didn't Need A Canopy



## Croz

Well i went out for an hour or so this afternoon and on of my reds decided to see if he could fly







. unlucky for him he couldn't and when i got home he was dead on the floor :sad: . i though that they would be fine for a little bit untill i had the money for a canopy but i guess i learned my lesson the hard way this time







. oh and just for another kick in the junk, he was my biggest.

Croz


----------



## bobme

Aww how sad, i m sorry for your lost, i hope you have more reds?


----------



## Genin

that really sucks! sorry for your loss.

Joe


----------



## Grosse Gurke

That sux man,

Nice Tiara though :smile:


----------



## Judazzz

I'm sorry to hear that :sad: 
I lost one of mine that way too! Only difference, he was about 2" when he jumped out, and about 1" when I found him again (two months later







Thank god it didn't smell for some reason).

Do you have a picture of his teeth? I mean, you probably have touched his teeth, right? (I would







)


----------



## Hannibal

Sorry for your loss man. Yeah you need a cover/canopy to keep those frisky guys in


----------



## bobme

i am going to lock my arcylic top so they cant go jumping out then build a wood light canopy


----------



## hastatus

Is that not S. spilopleura?


----------



## piranha 13

Spilopleura???? It's a red belly.


----------



## thePACK

i feel your pain...happened before to me too


----------



## RhomZilla

What a waste.







I had a baby arrowana that jumped out before.. thought it got eatten by my cichlids, until I found it stiff and shriveled when I decided to move the stand to the other side of the room. I have an extra acrylic sheet that I bought at Home Depot to cover up the back of the Barracuda tank, but I never knew P's would jump out. Sorry for your loss







and thanks for spread'in the word.


----------



## Croz

Thanks all, yea I touched his teeth they were noting big yet. I have 5 more and for my loss I have decided to fill the void of having my biggest original die that I have to buy 3 more the same size :biggrin: . So it works out for the best I guess. It's still a kick in the junk. I have a makeshift canopy now with some pieces of glass I found in my house until I get one for my bday in 2 weeks. Thanks again for your support it a rough time right now.

Croz


----------



## MPower

Thats sucks man. I lost 2 caribe that way, they jumped from the back by the filter there was only 2in room to get out. I didn't think they would jump out from such a small opening. Well lesson learned.


----------



## Xenon

That blows. Nice crown, princess. :







:


----------



## piranha 13

LOL







...nice lunch box there under the crown.


----------



## SnowCichlid.

Sorry about the loss







...


----------



## WebHostExpert

sorry to here that, why would it jump out? Ive never had a p jump out before.
MAD


----------



## rosecityrhom

Sorry about your little guy. Did you have anything over the top to cover or was it wide open? If you did have a top was it just extremely light?


----------



## Kolbenschlag

Sorry about the loss.
One time my little brother's african cichlid killed just about everything he had with it, so he moved it into a bucket before transferring tanks. Well, the fish didnt like the bucket, so he jumped out. And my dog didn't like the fish, so he ate him.


----------



## NIKE

sorry for your loss :sad:


----------



## thePACK

Xenon said:


> That blows. Nice crown, princess. :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


 I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE WHO NOTICED...HEHE


----------



## Croz

hahaha damn you all. In my time of need you judge me because I like to ware a crown and pretend I am a princess I mean who hasn't done that before :sad: . Thanks for everyone support I am going right now to buy some more reds.

Croz


----------



## Judazzz

Crozy said:


> hahaha damn you all. In my time of need you judge me because I like to ware a crown and pretend I am a princess I mean who hasn't done that before :sad: .


----------



## (ActivePulse)

yeah Mark that really sucks man, but you should have listened to me , I told you that they would jump out!


----------



## bobme

Yea why do you have that crown there? And any pics of the canopy crap?


----------



## WarHead

LMAO...I saw that crown and thought to myself,"Did he just say getting kicked in the junk?" "Nice crown princess"...damn, I haven't laughed this hard in awhile.


----------



## (ActivePulse)

Mark lol


----------



## baby_dragon

I lost so many fish this way! My most recent was a rope fish, even with the canopy down, he slipped out through the filter! hat was the first night I had him too! You really have to seal your aquarium if you dont want to find shrivelled fish allover!


----------



## InSinUAsian

So do you not have a glass cover? Is this what you are refering to as a canopy? So then your tank is just open? If so ya, better get something to cover it up. It will help with water evaporation also.

My Altuvei tries to jump out every now and then. I had to put a rock over the hood to weigh it down. Every now and then at nite I hear a loud slap. Its my fish either tryin to jump out, or he likes to get airborne just to slap the hood with his tail. Some type of X-games for fish. LoL

~Dj


----------



## hastatus

I'm still a bit curious about that fish photo. I originally thought it might be S. spilopleura because of the hyline edge of the tail. Is it indeed P. nattereri?


----------



## Judazzz

hastatus said:


> I'm still a bit curious about that fish photo. I originally thought it might be S. spilopleura because of the hyline edge of the tail. Is it indeed P. nattereri?


 He looks very similar to my piranha's when they were smaller, and they are definitely reds (they don't sell any other piranha species over here :sad: ).
Could it be that his caudal fin was just slightly damaged (nipped, bad water quality, ....), thus showing the small white edge?


----------



## Poseidon X

on second glance, he does look rather suspect to being a spilo CF. He does show the black/clear edge and it is hard to tell his head shape at that size.


----------



## InSinUAsian

I dont think Spilocf. Looks like a red. That small clear band is kinda confusing though.

~Dj


----------



## Xenon

I have moved this to What Species is my Piranha? because I like the turn this thread has taken.


----------



## Poseidon X

ok i just posted this picture in the other thread but for reference look at the shape of this spilo, which was around 4-5 inches at the time. Look at the head shape and the botom of the jaw and compare it to the picture of the piranha we are examining because they seem very similar to me.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Thanks for the heads up! I will be sure to get a canopy for my new tank i will be getting


----------



## ahel

frank i was wondering the same, the body doesnt look 100% pygo to me


----------



## phensway

sorry about your fish, it looked real real healty too..... real fat....


----------



## CKY

That looks identical to a red belly. If it was indeed a spilo wouldn't it be a little less red and a little more gold?


----------



## pcrose

That really sux for u, now u know better.


----------



## Croz

oh yea i know better now i got a sliding glass top for it now. i never though that my fish looked anything other than a red. funny do you think i should get some better pictures of some of my others?


----------



## Xenon

This looks nothing like the spilo cf I have, I can even see it in the jaw, it has the typical pygo bulldog jaw...


----------

